# 75gal aquarium, need opinions



## lifelonglego (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi, I have a 75gal aquarium with 2 large red tinfoil barbs, a very large pleco, a very small pleco, 2 corydora catfish, 2 rosey barbs, 2 albino barbs, 7 giant danios, 2 gouramis, and 1 tigar barb. for decoration, I have a plastic log type thing, a bridge, a rock, and a singular large plant, all on gravel in various shades of brown. I know it is bad to keep some of those fish in such small numbers, but I recently had an issue with disease (I think caused by poor water quality) and I am in the process of fixing things and then restocking. 

Should I leave the layout the way it is, or should I get plants and other decorations. I am thinking I should get some plants. 

Here is a picture:
http://cid-a414ca8564e71a72.photos.live.com/self.aspx/Aquarium/IMG^_1525.jpg

I would have uploaded it, but it says I don't have permission.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Here is the pic of the tank in question. Hope you don't mind but had to download it to get the right tags for it.


----------

